# ipad air 16 ou 32 go???



## rubben (29 Novembre 2013)

bonjour,
je suis bien embete. je compte offrir un ipad air à mes parents pour noel ( ne suis je pas adorable!!!)
mon pb c'est le choix dans la capacité memoire;  mes parents vont essentiellement stocker des photos , pas de films, pas de jeux vidéo. pensez vous que 16 go cela suffira?
merci beaucoup pour votre aide!!


----------



## tropezina (29 Novembre 2013)

A mon avis 16go suffiront à leur bonheur


----------



## rubben (30 Novembre 2013)

merci pour ta reponse!


----------

